# Dressage Barn in Syracuse, NY?



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Try Denise Vespa Stables, expensive but very nice. I don't do anything fancy with Topaz so I board at a small self care stable in Manlius. I have lived here 5+ years and never hear of this Maple Rock place. 

Also try Tanglewood Riding Center, Daniluk Farms, and Windy Hill Acres. If you're also looking for a trainer to work with locally Bachir Bserani is a wonderful trainer who has trained Dressage and worked with horses for MANY years (he wrote a book about Arabians too).


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks Breela! I hadn't found Daniluk Farms yet, looks like a cool place, I'll definitely go check it out! 

Tanglewood doesn't offer daily turnout though, and I have a 3 y/o, so that's a must! LOL


----------

